# Fiance's mahi mahi mount...



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Getting ready to leave the house for dinner, our 2 mounts arrived... she had a 62 inch mahi mahi, which was her first mahi at the time. My flounder was 28 inches, 8lbs.. .they both look great. We have a 108inch sailfish and 10.8lb bass that will be shipped soon.






























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

That saddle blanket ! Man nice fish! I’m missing a fish mount on the wall bad


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Those are awesome fish!! I bet that Mahi put up a hell of a fight!!


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Terrific looking mounts, can you say who did them?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Marine creations 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## KWAKZ (Dec 2, 2014)

awesome mounts bud


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

How much that flattie run you


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

You know... you keep posting pics of this woman fishing, and holding up fish. This whole "fiance" thing has run its course. You aren't going to do better. 

Oh, and those are a couple of big ol' beautiful fish. Every time I see a mahi, mounted or fresh out of the water, I almost can't believe something can look like that in real life.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Thank you poc jetty......she is a great girl.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishwrangler (Jul 23, 2019)

Yep, Marine Creations is the ticket...they have the best speckled trout mounts I’ve ever seen!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Got one of those also....
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jwelch16 (Mar 13, 2006)

beautiful mounts - the attention to detail on the Mahi is outstanding


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Flounder looks awesome too !!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

those do look great


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Marine Creations website says they are no longer taking in new orders, when you click on the contact button. When did you order your mounts Tommy261? Is there some secret to getting service now?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Not sure bud, I know he has had health issues.. email him for more information. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

tommy261 said:


> Not sure bud, I know he has had health issues.. email him for more information.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


OK, Thanks.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Sad to hear of health issues. Those are some amazing looking mounts! I'm with POCjetty...y'all need to set a date. I am assuming you will be wading while the ceremony is going on?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Or just get married while fishing....lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice fish. You look like you are about to set the hook on that flounder all over again


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I'm mad at em

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## ReefMonkee (Sep 10, 2019)

Very nice! Two of my favorite species in the salt for sure. The gentleman that did that artwork is very talented. Truly natural looking fish mounts are very hard to produce, but it looks like he has it dialed in! I've been doing taxidermy work for 30 plus years, and this is some of the best work I have seen. I certainly hope he works through the health issues so he can continue using his talents. And congrats on the engagement, sounds like it's time to tie that knot!
Let's see.....Palomar, Improved clinch, so many choices......
:biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful! And oh yea, the fish mounts look great also. LOL


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome fish bro !Awesome mounts !
I have to mount a fish , I just never do . You just motivated me .
Really cool man 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Thanks, go get ya a big fish..

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

